# LG cures - what works for you?



## Anxious grl

Hi I'm new to this forum but I have been visiting for the past 9 months.

Earlier this year I started to smell a rotten egg/ sewage smell and this usually comes out with no sensation. I have struggled with BM and gas since as long as I can remember and when I was 16 I could feel normal gas popping out but what worried me was the sounds and not the smell. Now I'm 20 years old and I'm starting university. I fell apart today but I cant seem to find a cure and I dont want to be a reject. I want to enjoy university like anyone else. I have changed my diet several times - ive tried gluten free, dairy free, low carb (which appeared to have cured excess normal gas but in fact just seemed to make smaller amounts of leaky gas which smelt sulphury. I'm on a low fodmap diet now which I thought was helping although the normal gas appears to be back with a bit of a smell but its not as bad as the rotten leaky gas. Im still gettng lg though and I'm desperate for a cure as im sure you all are.

I've spent a fortune on shreddies and tried 3 sizes - small xs and xxs thinking the tighter it is the more effective it will be but it doesn't even seem to filter out normal gas let alone LG. And when you email shreddies about them not working they don't even bother to offer anything else. I felt so cheated. I was intially impressed with the reviews but I think in actual fact it doesn't work for the majority and that for them to actually work it may need to personally made to a persons own measurements. I felt like it was very tight on the bum but loose around the gusset, even when trying the xxs.

Next, I tried chlorofresh gel capsules at the maximum dosage for 2 weeks. Didn't change the odours of gas or anything else for that matter.

Tried pepto bismol but it just neutralised normal gas not the smell of the leaky gas. it seemed to give me more normal gas at least but it made bowel movements sloppy.

I have tried charcoal too but found that it makes things Just as Smelly and bms difficult to pass.

Its difficult to find support because it is so rare for people my age and my parents don't believe me at all.my brother suffers from megabowel which means he goes days before passing a bm (and when he does its impossible to flush away) and he does often smell of poop so I suppose in comparison my problem isnt as serious. The thing is though once he has pooped and has had a shower he smells fine whereas I smell all the time. I struggle to go out in public by myself and im constantly paranoid that it could be happening when im not aware of any smell. And when it does happen I can't cope.

My doctor has told me not to be so worried over it and try to put it aside but its hard not to think about when Im told to keep food diarys, take tablets and theres of course the smell. Ive also smelled poop recently and felt a dampness so that doesnt help.

I use a pelvic floor exerciser everyday too and I'm still waiting to see the results of that but it'll be months before I notice a difference (if there even will be)

Has anyone found that devrom works? Its expensive but if it works I wont mind haha.

If anyone has found anything else works please comment. Thanks.


----------



## Intothewild

Hello,

Have you been to see a specialist? Possibly a gastrologist or a colorectal surgeon? If not then i think you should see if there could be anything obvious that's causing this.

Do you get any anal symptoms like wetness, weak feeling or pain/uncomfortableness/odd feelings back there?

How is your bowel movements? Does the smell get worse depending on how sloppy a bm you have?

Were you taking anything like antibiotics before this started?

You say you can smell it too is that all the time or do you just go on reactions?

Do you consider yourself to have ibs too? If so and it gets worse when your anxious i would think about going on an anti-depressant like setraline, its really helped my ibs, and anxiety so it might be worth giving it a go.

Keep your head up.


----------



## thickthighs1

Stay on the FODMAP diet and DONTt eat any sugary foods..it will take more than a couple weeks to get rid of the smell,but it will go away.

This is a life long thing,if you go back to the way you used to eat,the smell will come back. I know from first hand experience.

The smell and lg will go away if you follow the diet for the rest of your life..its worth it though.

Soon you'll be in school and wont feel weird about sitting next to people or being around them


----------



## Anxious grl

Thanks for replying so quick guys I really appreciate it.

I don't really have the money to see specialists and my GP won't send me to a gastroenterologist unless we rule everything else out. I'm in the UK and use the NHS so it's a matter of funding sadly. So don't think they will bother unless either my GP really believes I need it. At the moment she's said to stay on the fodmap diet for 8 weeks. so far I've been on it for nearly 4 weeks. I must admit its hard to do especially hard to keep to when my mum brings krispie kremes donuts home but I'm keeping strong!

I feel I get some wetness and odd sensations. sometimes i think the wetness could be sweat. sometimes it feels really warm so i wonder if I'm leaking gas then too.

my bowel movements often feel unfinished but I think that could be to do with the pelvic floor muscles but IBS too of course. but although they don't feel finished I usually do go every day. i try to get up very early so i have time to go if i need to before i go to work or uni. But yes i think if its sloppy its worse. and on the low carb diet everything was much softer and it didn't bind well. at least on the fodmap diet the stools seem to come out in one or two parts.

I can smell it usually when its breezy outside or i have a window open or even have the fan on me. I used to think it could be all in my head because my parents blamed it on the dog or told me its not real. but on a couple of occasions my boyfriend told me he could smell something too and i know it pained him to tell me since he knows how much this bothers me. I first discovered it at college though when people made some not very nice remarks so I suppose i'm most anxious about that happening again.

I haven't taken antibiotics for a couple of years and that was for acne.

My doctor thinks i have IBS. i have already been checked for coeliacs but only by blood test not by checking through an endoscope.

I was taking some antidepressants which are meant to help with anxiety too called citalopram but I'm really not sure if they helped or not.

many thanks


----------



## Anxious grl

I think it's just that he doesn't always know when he needs to go so perhaps its a sort of fecal incontinence. his skin and body odour is perfectly normal.


----------



## Anxious grl

I'm going to carry on with the fodmap for now and try to avoid sugar. if theres anything anyone can suggest, even as a temporary fix to cover up the odour let me know.

Oh and thickthighs1 could you let me know what you're limited to. I'm on just a typical fodmap diet. I eat potato, rice, corn, gluten free bread and I have lactose free milk and allow myself cheddar cheese which apparently doesnt have lactose in it. So basically I avoid frutose, lactose, vegetables that contain fructans, galactans (found in legumes) and polyols (found in fruit, veg and sweeteners).

If i need to be more strict with this id gladly do it if it means loosing that awful stench. Also how long was it before you personally found a difference?


----------



## j123

No cheese, no milk, no potato and no processed foods. Do this while taking magnesium and a good multi and whatever other supplements you take and you should notice a decrease in the odor. For me, the only bread I have found that does not trigger the odor for me is Burgen easy digestive rye, I live in Australia so hopefully the same is available to you. Good luck! Remember, any lapse you have in your diet by eating these 'bad' foods will cause you to smell like @#$%!


----------



## Suzie57

Hi AG,

Read this link...it's either TMAU or FBO .I have been suffering from similar symptoms for the last 2 years which has been wrecking my life.

http://systemicbodyodor.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/systemic-body-odor-article.html

I was referred to colorectal specialists who could never explain the no sensation element to the symptoms. Not surprising when it's coming from your skin, breath or body fluids!

Anyway, if it sounds familiar, let me know...

Suzie


----------



## tummyrumbles

Easily digested soluable veges work very well for me. I've recently given up eating white bread, biscuits, crackers etc. These were causing a lot of gas which led to stool being stuck behind and making evacuation a 2 hour process. Now evacuation is quick (very quick for me) by changing my diet to mainly salads, potatoes, pumpkin, carrot etc - foods that don't cause a lot of gas. I just have one banana now for fruit.I chew very slowly. Most of my leaky gas was from incomplete evacuation, and I think most of this was due to stool which hadn't been digested properly and which bacteria was still working on in the colon. This caused gas which of cause leaks out if enough of it accumulates. I've literally taken hours off my evacuation time sticking to more wholesome, but not flatulent causing foods.


----------



## leelee227

Trying to find a solution too, I do no what makes my smell come.I avoid alcohol , coffee, diuretic pills, anything that have caffeine in it. Lately I would have tsp or more of milk magnesium b4 and after meals and the smell cut down a lot but my toliet trips are messy ewww. I'm also trying heather tummy it has pepermint ginger and something else. I try body mint b4 and I was allergic to it. I try align probotics that just made me worse .


----------



## John Castro

I tried stay in sites with permanent ventilation. I want to manage extern ventilation


----------



## searching4answers

Lg/ibs/SIBO "cured" update 3 years later

First of all there is no cure, it's about managing your symptoms and keeping them away. A doctor telling u that you have IBS is basically saying "Idk wtf is wrong with your tummy". Tests are how you find the answers to the right diagnosis. Yes I've been through all the other non invasive tests 1st and all came back negative except for one.

Here's a little back story. I've had ibs symptoms since 15 yrs old. Diagnosed with (SIBO) small intestine bacterial overgrowth by *hydrogen breath test* at 17, now 22. I managed my sibo & lg symptoms in my first year of college after struggling to find a cure that wasn't there. This is my first time logging bk in since 3 years ago bc I've happily moved on with managing my symptoms,but I have not forgotten the frustrations of all those suffering. I just want to share what works for me.

*Symptoms* included sharp abdominal pain (upper left & lower right), bloating, nausea, lethargy, leaky gas, constipation, rosacea, popping and fluttering noises in stomach whether I ate or not. Treated it with Flagyl antibiotic, "cured", it came back. Now having been managing my symptoms successfully for the last 3 years. I found success through committing to a low carb, low sugar, no high fructose, no wheat diet, in addition to daily exercise, Miralax 1-2x a day, and Culturelle probiotic (Health & wellness-blue label) 2 pills 1-2x a day.

*Tips:*The diet similar to FODMAP reduces gas, sharp pains, nausea, rosacea, lethargy, sweats. The miralax reduces constipation which = no leakygas. The probiotics decreased my bloating & stomach noises in the event I eat bad. Daily jog also helps sweat out toxins. If embarrassing smell is an issue tips include filling part of sock with coffee grounds to put in pocket or scented dryer sheet btwn underwear fabric, also keeping something over your lap (jacket) when sitting & cross legged sitting position to lessen smell. Pm me to learn more about my exact diet & tips Good luck and hope this helps you move on as I have.


----------



## SHARK765




----------



## horizonzero

SHARK765 said:


> Cured of Leaky gas!
> 
> Ultra-high dose *methylcobalamin* (vitamin b-12) promotes nerve regeneration*. AVOID cyanocobalamin*, the body breaks it down into *CYANIDE*!
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm..../pubmed/8021696
> 
> This can help with sphinctor muscle damage, pudendal neuralgia, etc...
> 
> *DO NOT* take high doses of b-12 for more than a month, ultra-high levels of b-12 can possibly lead to cancer proliferation.
> 
> *AVOID* high doses of cyanocobalamin, the body breaks it down into *CYANIDE*!
> 
> http://www.methylcob...cyanocobalamin/


Anymore information ? How long did it take you ? what other measures did you use ?


----------



## spid_erman

Hi All,

Wanted to share my story in hopes that it helps someone else out there in the same situation.

I have been suffering from IBS for years and for the last 2 years i suddenly out of the blue started smelling like feces. I am a very hygiene conscious person so this almost ruined me as i became very depressed and self conscious. I avoided activities that were in confined spaces with alot of people attending. I was spending well over $300 monthly on various health and hygiene products. I stumbled across a thread on this website where a person stated they did not need to have surgery to get cured but rather they were recommended 2 drugs by their physician. I decided to take that persons advice and slowly but surely after about 1 month of using the drugs they recommended i no longer smell of feces.

Products i currently use:

Charmin flushable wipes: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o00_s00

natures way multivitamin: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o00_s00

dove unscented soap: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o01_s00

downy scent free fabric softener: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o01_s00

tide fragrance free detergent: http://www.amazon.ca...i_detailpages00

lubriderm fragrance free lotion: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o02_s00

nivea fragrance free deodorant: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o02_s00

florastor probiotic: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html

phillips colon health: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html

I also avoid garlic, onions, pickles and cheese as much as possible. I can deal with cream cheese but cheddar, swiss etc my body cannot handle. I also try not to use colognes or any harshly scented products as my body reacts terribly to them

Using all these products have seemingly cured me and i feel more confident and relaxed when i'm around people.

I just hope this post can help someone else going through the same thing.

Thanks for reading and have a great day


----------



## Info01

spid_erman said:


> Hi All,
> Wanted to share my story in hopes that it helps someone else out there in the same situation.
> I have been suffering from IBS for years and for the last 2 years i suddenly out of the blue started smelling like feces. I am a very hygiene conscious person so this almost ruined me as i became very depressed and self conscious. I avoided activities that were in confined spaces with alot of people attending. I was spending well over $300 monthly on various health and hygiene products. I stumbled across a thread on this website where a person stated they did not need to have surgery to get cured but rather they were recommended 2 drugs by their physician. I decided to take that persons advice and slowly but surely after about 1 month of using the drugs they recommended i no longer smell of feces.
> Products i currently use:
> 
> Charmin flushable wipes: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o00_s00
> 
> natures way multivitamin: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o00_s00
> 
> dove unscented soap: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o01_s00
> 
> downy scent free fabric softener: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o01_s00
> 
> tide fragrance free detergent: http://www.amazon.ca...i_detailpages00
> 
> lubriderm fragrance free lotion: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o02_s00
> 
> nivea fragrance free deodorant: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o02_s00
> 
> florastor probiotic: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html
> 
> phillips colon health: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html
> 
> I also avoid garlic, onions, pickles and cheese as much as possible. I can deal with cream cheese but cheddar, swiss etc my body cannot handle. I also try not to use colognes or any harshly scented products as my body reacts terribly to them
> 
> Using all these products have seemingly cured me and i feel more confident and relaxed when i'm around people.
> 
> I just hope this post can help someone else going through the same thing.
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a great day


What medications were used?


----------



## spid_erman

@Info01

florastor probiotic: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html

phillips colon health: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html


----------



## GTG

Hi,

My experience is similar to those already mentioned above. Thank God, I have had help managing leaky gas. My doctor-nutritionist prescribed 1 capsule a day of Probiovance D (a probiotic) for 2 months and 3 capsules a day of Tolerance (a food supplement based on L-glutamine,zinc et vitamine D).
http://www.ysonut.net/CA099-N-details.aspx The website is in french (sorry). 
I found Probiovance D very helpful so I still use it. I also take Danone's activia vanilla yogourt daily. I avoid other products with lactose and raw vegetables. Personally, I think you should learn what food causes issues for you and avoid it because we do not all react the same way.
I hope this helps. God bless.


----------



## desprate

Hi GTG,

Happy to hear that u are doing fine..can i ask u what is ur diet plan and what were ur symptoms?

please answer in detail if u can thanks in advance..by the way where are u from?

regards.

GOD bless.


----------

